# Using corrugated plastic hose for main runs. Good idea? Bad idea?



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

I was looking into ways to reduce the expense of running my DC system around the shop. The hose gets pretty pricy and, seemingly, for no good reason other than they feel they have us by the cajones.

I found that the corrugated plastic piping they have at Home depot fits the standard 4" DC connectors pretty darned well. And a 10' piece is less than $6! My question and concern is the corrugated interior.









Is this ok to use for the vertical runs? I'd be a little hesitant to use it for the horizontal runs across the shop. It may be too prone to trapping dust and small chunks. But, is it ok for the horizontal runs or should I stick to using rigid, non-corrugated piping for the horizontal runs?

I was planning to use this foam air seal beading stuff to help seal the connections better then use regular DC hose clamps for the fastening at the connectors. The beading fits into the grooves nicely. I figure if I ring the insides of two or three of the grooves to act as O-rings it should seal fairly well onto the connectors.









Any advice? Is this a good or bad idea? Where can I and can I not use this type of hose in my runs? Of course, I am referring to the NON-perforated hosing, not the drain field type with all the slits along it.

Any ideas, advice and/or voices of experience would be much appreciated.


----------



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

Bad Idea. You want smooth pipe or it slows the air flow. Short runs is generally ok but as short as possible if its not smooth pipe.

4" sewer drain is only like $10 I would use that.


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

rrbrown said:


> Bad Idea. You want smooth pipe or it slows the air flow. Short runs is generally ok but as short as possible if its not smooth pipe.
> 
> 4" sewer drain is only like $10 I would use that.


It must create a succession of eddies along the entire length I suppose. Ok. I'm glad I asked before committing to it. I'll look into the sewer pipe you suggested. Thank you for the feedback.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Nov 25, 2008)

I have 5 machines hooked up to my 4 bag DC. All run with 26ga duct work. I think I had 300 bucks in everything.

67 bucks was for 11' of 4" flex (smooth inside).


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> 67 bucks was for 11' of 4" flex (smooth inside).


That's what I was talking about. That seems like an awful lot of money for only 11 feet. I guess it's not the end of the world in the grand scheme of this. But any hose that costs $6 a foot has better be some amazing stuff. I'm talking groundbreaking, not just "lets air move smoothly through it".

It feels like robbery to me.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Nov 25, 2008)

Chaincarver Steve said:


> That's what I was talking about. That seems like an awful lot of money for only 11 feet. I guess it's not the end of the world in the grand scheme of this. But any hose that costs $6 a foot has better be some amazing stuff. I'm talking groundbreaking, not just "lets air move smoothly through it".
> 
> It feels like robbery to me.


at 6 bucks a foot for it was a decent price. I needed to be able to move my edge sander around a little bit depending on what I needed my dual arbor table saw for. Real DC piping is not cheap, but I want something that will work right and for a long time.

Try pricing it in 5" or 6".

Run a main trunk in 26ga duct work. Tape the seams. Has been working great for the last year.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*bad idea x 2*

The horizontal run is NOT where you should try and save a $.
The larger the pipe/tube the better and the less resistance from the DC from long runs the better. My DC's are mobile but I've found a common area where they can reach 2 machines with one short flex hose. This works well for me. I use a quick disconnect fitting and it takes only a few seconds to change the hose from the TS to the jointer. 
For an overhead run to a permanent DC unit the larger the pipe the better. Yes, it does get a little more expensive, but it's a one time cost and when it's done, it's done.  bill


----------



## tvman44 (Dec 8, 2011)

4" PVC sewer/drain/waste pipe works great and a lot less expensive. Get it at any big box store, Lowes, HD or any hardware or plumbing store.


----------



## joesbucketorust (Dec 13, 2011)

Chaincarver Steve said:


> That's what I was talking about. That seems like an awful lot of money for only 11 feet. I guess it's not the end of the world in the grand scheme of this. But any hose that costs $6 a foot has better be some amazing stuff. I'm talking groundbreaking, not just "lets air move smoothly through it".
> 
> It feels like robbery to me.


I feel the same way when I see those prices. Can't be more than a bucks worth of plastic and 50 cents worth of wire in the whole thing. I think that's why so many people look at alternatives. I picture a couple of marketing guys talking - first one says "Let's call it plastic vent pipe, sell it to the big hardware stores for a buck a foot, and double our profits." Second says "No, let's call it Dust Collection Hose, market it to the specialty stores at 5 bucks a foot and I can buy that cottage on the lake."


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

It's funny that shop vac house is basically the same thing as the 4" corrugated stuff I was talking about, only smaller in scale. That's why I thought it might have been a viable option for at least my main vertical from the DC intake up to the ceiling. At least I'm only out $6. And maybe a small bit of it will come in useful for a short run somewhere. Apparently, if I use only a foot of it I got my money's worth.


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

joesbucketorust said:


> I feel the same way when I see those prices. Can't be more than a bucks worth of plastic and 50 cents worth of wire in the whole thing. I think that's why so many people look at alternatives. I picture a couple of marketing guys talking - first one says "Let's call it plastic vent pipe, sell it to the big hardware stores for a buck a foot, and double our profits." Second says "No, let's call it Dust Collection Hose, market it to the specialty stores at 5 bucks a foot and I can buy that cottage on the lake."


I believe you hit it right on the head. There is a white lithium grease I used to buy from electronics parts dealers for about $12 for a little tube. Then one day I discovered that the same exact grease under the same name is sold through auto parts dealers for about $6 for a big tube that's probably 8 to 10 times as large as the ones for $12. Those companies can really work the market and we're the ones getting the shaft.

In reality, a ten foot length of 4" DC house should cost around 15 dollars. Anything more is abusive to the customer.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Nov 25, 2008)

I will stick to the stuff made for the purpose, I will pay more if there is less frustration in the long run.


----------



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

Chaincarver Steve said:


> It's funny that shop vac house is basically the same thing as the 4" corrugated stuff I was talking about, only smaller in scale. That's why I thought it might have been a viable option for at least my main vertical from the DC intake up to the ceiling. At least I'm only out $6. And maybe a small bit of it will come in useful for a short run somewhere. Apparently, if I use only a foot of it I got my money's worth.


To different animals your comparing there.

Shopvac is low volume high velocity and generally short runs and a smaller system.

DC is large volume and less velocity and longer runs larger system.


----------



## Taylormade (Feb 3, 2011)

Steve, your local Lowes will carry all the 4" sewer drain pipe and connectors you need/want. Then run over to Harbor Freight with a 20% off coupon and pick up their dust collector kit. It comes with a few blast gates, a wye, cheap hose clamps, and some other goodies, but the big find there is the 20' of 4" hose included. It's smooth inside and firm but flexible so you can move it around if necessary. 

You'll find that 20' of the flex hose is probably plenty for your shop as most of the runs will be PVC. Instead of looking for 2.5" hose, reduce it from 4" to 2.5" at the tool. Use 45 degree connectors when possible to avoid choking the suction. Good luck!!


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

You all raise great points that I will definitely take heed of. Thank you all.

Taylormade, I actually bought the kit you're talking about when I got the dust collector. Now I feel like a moron for not considering just buying another of those kits.

I'll get sewer pipe from Lowes and another kit from HF. Then I can order any sizing adaptors I'm going to need once I know exactly what I'll need.


----------



## TomC (Oct 27, 2008)

rrbrown said:


> Bad Idea. You want smooth pipe or it slows the air flow. Short runs is generally ok but as short as possible if its not smooth pipe.
> 
> 4" sewer drain is only like $10 I would use that.


I have priced the 6" PVC drain pipe around here and the cheapest I have found is about$3.25 a foot. Does that sound about right? 
Tom


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

TomC said:


> I have priced the 6" PVC drain pipe around here and the cheapest I have found is about$3.25 a foot. Does that sound about right?
> Tom


Well, the 4", which is what I need for the main trunk line, is only $9.78 for a 10 footer. That's only $.98 cents/foot.

http://www.lowes.com/pd_24141-1814-...ayView&storeId=10151&facetInfo=Charlotte+Pipe

Ooooo, and Home Depot is even cheaper ($.89/foot)

http://www.homedepot.com/h_d1/N-5yc...splay?langId=-1&storeId=10051&catalogId=10053


----------



## TomC (Oct 27, 2008)

rrbrown said:


> Bad Idea. You want smooth pipe or it slows the air flow. Short runs is generally ok but as short as possible if its not smooth pipe.
> 
> 4" sewer drain is only like $10 I would use that.


I assume the $10 price is for a10 foot section. I want to use 6" PVC sewer drain pipe and the best price I have found is $3.25 per foot. Is this a good price? Also the elbows and y fittings are in the high $20 range.
Tom


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Menards has it*

In Michigan locally it's the only place. Not HD or Lowes.
http://www.menards.com/main/plumbin...0-sdr35-belled-end-solid/p-1332300-c-8572.htm


----------



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

TomC said:


> I assume the $10 price is for a10 foot section. I want to use 6" PVC sewer drain pipe and the best price I have found is $3.25 per foot. Is this a good price? Also the elbows and y fittings are in the high $20 range.
> Tom


I went to my local home center Holmes Bldg material and paid $16.25 a 10 ft length for the 6". Home depot don't carry it and Lowes is more expensive. A plumbing supply is the next best bet if you can't get something like a local bldg material dealer. Yes the fittings are high. I used a street and regular 45 instead of just a 90 degree elbow. It's cheaper and works better. You need 4" reducers but they are $5-$8 if I remember right.


----------



## dbhost (Jan 28, 2008)

Bad idea. When it comes to moving air, you want smooth and straight, corrugations and bends slow the air down... Minimize those as much as possible.


----------

